# Overnite Rig Trip 1/24-25



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

So with Mark in, and he's been wanting to Tuna fish, we made the commitment to give the rigs a try.

We decided to get a little later start with the idea of a near full moon they'd bite at night and we'd be up all night fishing.

A good friend blessed us with about 50 LIVE silver mullet! what a start on bait. Then I hit my secret Cigar Minnow hole and as usual, it was loaded up! We headed out to deeper water with 50 of each, 6-8 inch silver mullet and 50 cigar minnow. If bait was the only requirement, we'd surely sink the boat.

on the way out, the crew thought we'd NEVER get there. Runover after runover. Not one, not two not 3,4,5,6 not even 7 or 8 but NINE new runovers! I finally shut the machine off in order to GET to the rigs before dark! By the way, the seas, that were SUPPOSED to be 1 or less, were more like 2-3 RIGHT out of 210 heading! I'd decided to abort and AJ/Grouper fish but the crew wouldn't let me!

Well, with the machine now off, and by 40 miles out it slicked off dead calm so we had an easy run to get to Petronis by 4:00. Made a quick lap looking and saw BF on the finder but no big "worms". We decided to soak a mullet or two and one guy threw a jig and boated the worlds smallest BF. We headed on to Marlin and didn't marks SQUAT. With 45 minutes left to sundown we scrambled to make Ram before dark. There was a 150' supply boat working so we putted around and found tuna off his starboard side. We dropped down two live mullet and immediately both rods got slammed. one pulled the hook and the other was just dead weight. Figured it was a shark. After about 5 minutes I began to notice the fish was doing what I call the Tuna Death Spiral but it didn't make sense, he never made a good tuna run???? Well after about another 2 minutes I looked over and low and behold he was lit up! a respectable YF. Now only on the hook for 6-8 minutes I knew he as still green. I tried a gaff shot for the head and CRAP...hit him low and got his belly. He ripped off and took my gaff with him! NOW I knew we were in for the REAL tuna fight. 30 minutes later, we harpoon him and bring in a 70-80# fish. we pulled back up and I no longer marked the worms but "fuzz", DANG. We tried anyway and the bite went SHARK, SHARK, SHARK

After about 90 minutes of that we made the move to Horn where we had BF jumping EVERYWHERE but they weren't any size, We boated 3 and with no YF on the finder we headed back to Ram, mor sharks, Marlin, still nothing, Beer Can, nothing....HOME! Great weather and baits but no cooperative tuna...oh well, that's Tuna Fishing.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

We had a great trip Bill!Thanks again for showing us the ropes on a some new tricks.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sushi...It's what's for dinner.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great job. Always fun to reel in some tuna.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice looking sicles on that tuner.
Thanks for sharing pics & report.
catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty fish and pics


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to go getting out there in January! Thanks for posting the details!

Robert


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Some more details for you tuna fishermen. The current was ALMOST NILL!
we had a slight northerly drift but hardly anything. The water was clear at all rigs, close to "Blue" but it being so late I really couldn't tell for sure. If I had to say, I'd call it Blue.

I SHOULD'VE tried chunking but we didn't. We took 50# of Pogies but never really used them with the live bait. Who knows it might've made the difference. Also, the BF were all over the 4 oz diamond jigs but we didn't have many and it took about three drops to loose them.


----------

